# stucco below grade



## tirana (May 9, 2016)

Is it possible to make stucco waterproof enough to be below grade? 
if yes - how?
if no - what options do I have? build a "retaining wall", replace plywood by metal and stucco by waterproof plaster? 


goal: there is an area between pathway and garage wall. I want to make it flat to install pavers. 

- current garage wall: frame + plywood + membrane + stucco.


----------



## JoeD (May 9, 2016)

Code requires the wood of the wall to be 6 inches above grade.
The only proper way to do it would be to cut the lower part of the wall off and replace with concrete blocks.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

There might be some tricks you could use but Joe's idea would be best if possible.


----------



## tirana (May 9, 2016)

JoeD said:


> Code requires the wood of the wall to be 6 inches above grade.
> The only proper way to do it would be to cut the lower part of the wall off and replace with concrete blocks.



replace: Does it mean to cut the frame too? Did you suggest to raise foundation? or just replace plywood and stucco by concrete?


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

tirana said:


> replace: Does it mean to cut the frame too? Did you suggest to raise foundation? or just replace plywood and stucco by concrete?



He meant to block up the roof cut the framing and add to the foundation.


----------



## tirana (May 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> He meant to block up the roof cut the framing and add to the foundation.



 any cheaper solution?


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

tirana said:


> any cheaper solution?



Yes but they are other things that have to be considered, like, if you are using patio stones water will go thru it and may end up sitting against the building.

So if you have good drainage there, you could make a retaining wall by standing a 4x4 against the wall say every 3 ft and adding 2x? treated lumber to the outside of those.
I would just notch the 4x4s at the top so they don't touch the stucco.
If you don't have enough drainage water freezing below could move them.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

Others may have good ideas here too.


----------



## tirana (May 9, 2016)

thanks. 
let me rephrase the question
the building codes says, "not allowed ... below grade except where an approved vapor retarder is applied between the wall and the furring strips or framing members. "
What is "the approved vapor retarder" ? Is it just plastic membrane? a layer of concrete with addons (like liquid glass), anything else?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2016)

You are probably better off contacting your local codes office and talk to one of the people there.


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

I am not sure what the code says but with a concrete sidewalk or staircase is higher than the foundation. We have put galvanized steel over the sheeting that extends down over the concrete for a few inches and up under the siding for a few inches. So between the sidewalk and siding you see a few inches of steel. This is quit handy near the front door where the area is well covered with a roof and is not likely going to deal with much water.
We often see this on parts of the stairs in areas that would be subject to more water but then is is only for a few feet and trapped moisture can get out, traveling sideways. But then you have an argument with house wrap, if the steel behind the wrap, so water coming down the wall behind the siding can find it's way out but any moisture wicking up thru the foundation now has nowhere to go but up into the structure.

Now you could cut the stucco and work in galvanized steel but it would be tricky with the house wrap and then you would have to make sure you are sloping away from the building.


----------

